# new to Dubai & bored while kids at school



## LP1971 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all
I moved to Dubai a few weeks ago. I'm married with 2 young boys and we live in Mirdif. We are originally from the UK where I worked part time. I know it's early days but already I feel isolated and bored each day. I drive out here but haven't ventured far. I've joined an expat forum for women but not sure if I'm brave enough to attend a "coffee morning" or even if it's my thing! I chat to mums at the school but as I'm quite shy I'm not brave enough to say "fancy a coffee" as they all seem to be busy rushing off somewhere!
Anyway enough of my moaning! having an off day and miss all my friends back home 
so...anyone in my area also new or at a loose end in the mornings ??


----------



## Local (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're in Mirdif, you should head to uptown mirdif (outdoor mall). The weather won't be bearable much longer, but at the moment I'm sure you'll find lots of nice people to talk to while shopping, having a coffee, etc..

Maybe you could join the gym as well? Always a good place to socialize. I believe there's a ladies gym in uptown mirdif as well now (not sure if you'd prefer that or not).

I can't say I know how you feel but I'm sure it's difficult. What I can tell you that there are lots of people who have been through or are going through the same transition so chances are you'll fit right in... just a matter of time..

Good luck!


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there. I will be in the same situation from August. Really worried about initial pangs of isolation but you need a good 5 months before things start to kick in. We will be near Mirdif so if still feeling isolated when I get there we can meet up for a coffee! Good luck and keep with it. You'll soon find that things ease and become more natural in a while. You just have to keep smiling and chatting until you become more comfortable and familiar. What about joining a local health centre, swimming, gym, etc to occupy your time! I know when i spent a year in France I only had to meet one person who then introduced me to her circle of friends and so on... Good luck.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think its easier if you try and do things that are similar to what you do back home. New hobbies are fine and dandy but then your still left missing that sense of 'normalcy'. Good luck!


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

jackcarlin said:


> LP1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


----------



## emmyloolah (Feb 24, 2010)

LP1971 said:


> Hi all
> I moved to Dubai a few weeks ago. I'm married with 2 young boys and we live in Mirdif. We are originally from the UK where I worked part time. I know it's early days but already I feel isolated and bored each day. I drive out here but haven't ventured far. I've joined an expat forum for women but not sure if I'm brave enough to attend a "coffee morning" or even if it's my thing! I chat to mums at the school but as I'm quite shy I'm not brave enough to say "fancy a coffee" as they all seem to be busy rushing off somewhere!
> Anyway enough of my moaning! having an off day and miss all my friends back home
> so...anyone in my area also new or at a loose end in the mornings ??


Are you still here? I realise this was posted some time ago now, but I used to live in Mirdif so may be able to help in some way. What school do your boys go to?


----------



## LP1971 (Jun 4, 2009)

emmyloolah said:


> Are you still here? I realise this was posted some time ago now, but I used to live in Mirdif so may be able to help in some way. What school do your boys go to?


Hi there - thanks everyone for your replies. My boys are at Star International in Mirdif


----------



## AnonymousScot (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I am in exactly the same boat as you as have just moved to Mirdif around 1 month ago and don't know many people yet.

Would be glad to meet up with you if you fancy a chat and a coffee?


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi there*



AnonymousScot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in exactly the same boat as you as have just moved to Mirdif around 1 month ago and don't know many people yet.
> 
> Would be glad to meet up with you if you fancy a chat and a coffee?


i would like to meet as well im moving permantely to dubai in august at the minute im going out every few weeks im flying out again on the 21st march for ten days if you are interested 

thanks x


----------



## LP1971 (Jun 4, 2009)

AnonymousScot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in exactly the same boat as you as have just moved to Mirdif around 1 month ago and don't know many people yet.
> 
> Would be glad to meet up with you if you fancy a chat and a coffee?


hiya - thanks, would love to meet for coffee. I can't send you a private message as you've not got enough posts on here yet so I will put my email address on briefly:

[email protected]

Let me know when you've got this and then I can edit it


----------



## LP1971 (Jun 4, 2009)

jackcarlin said:


> i would like to meet as well im moving permantely to dubai in august at the minute im going out every few weeks im flying out again on the 21st march for ten days if you are interested
> 
> thanks x


hiya - I've sent you a private message


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

LP1971 said:


> Hi all
> I moved to Dubai a few weeks ago. I'm married with 2 young boys and we live in Mirdif. We are originally from the UK where I worked part time. I know it's early days but already I feel isolated and bored each day. I drive out here but haven't ventured far. I've joined an expat forum for women but not sure if I'm brave enough to attend a "coffee morning" or even if it's my thing! I chat to mums at the school but as I'm quite shy I'm not brave enough to say "fancy a coffee" as they all seem to be busy rushing off somewhere!
> Anyway enough of my moaning! having an off day and miss all my friends back home
> so...anyone in my area also new or at a loose end in the mornings ??


I think you'll find, once you start getting to know people, that the way you are feeling right now is actually the norm.
Once you realise that, it's easy to make friends. Just remember the other person is probably feeling as nervous as you. It's easy to make friends because we are ALL away from the familiar places and faces in our lives, and we all want to have friends in our lives. Ok, it's transient, and no sooner do you feel that someone has become a 'real' friend than they, or you, are off somewhere else! Meeting people in the first place though, is not difficult 
As for the organised coffee mornings, I know for certain that if you posted your worries on their board, you will be inundated with others saying "Me too. Shall me meet there? Shall we meet up and go together?" I've seen it so many times. 
It looks like you've already got a couple of possible "meet-ups" from this forum. Easy, wasn't it? 
If you're on facebook, you'll find there are loads more groups too. Just search using all th obvious words.
And good luck. Life is always what you make it, but nowhere is that truer than here!

StageAbility


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



hi louisa my e mail is [email said:


> [email protected][/email]


----------



## AnonymousScot (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Louise,

Got it!

Will send you an email now.


----------

